# Monitor Pass - Fathers Day 2008 !!!



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Such Fun !!!!

And the amazing thing is the little guy didn't even break a sweat !!! (but dad sure did...)


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool. Interesting set of stoker cranks.


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Cool. Interesting set of stoker cranks.


Santana BB with Da Vinci cranks.... 2 positions for the pedals... 125mm or 145mm... I think this is the 3rd or 4th season, and we still have room to grow.....


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You are an animal.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Watermelon!

Well earned watermelon I'd say.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Monitor Pass. Yummy, my ride over and over Monitor is only three weekends away! But I think it'll be beer, not watermelon at the finish.

Perfect dad's day! Good stuff LDR.


----------

